# High time for a Chuckle



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I havent seen the Chuckle Brothers around in Years :lol:


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

moblee said:


> :lol: :lol:


Now thats scary 8O .


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

rayrecrok said:


> Now thats scary 8O .


Yes Ray, But so have some of the posts on here :!: :!: :wink:


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I bet he wasn't laughing when he read THIS


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

8O Well that puts a new perspective on their "To me,to you " catchphrase :lol: :lol:


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

moblee said:


> 8O Well that puts a new perspective on their "To me,to you " catchphrase :lol: :lol:


Or their other one -_''oh dear oh dear''_ :lol:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

wakk44 said:


> moblee said:
> 
> 
> > Or their other one -_''oh dear oh dear''_ :lol:
> ...


----------

